# What is this plant?



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Got it in Lake Arrowhead (SoCal) was floating near a dock after a nice stormy night. The bottom looks like it has a single root strand starting










It's right now in my 75cm ADA tank, in aquasoil.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like it could be a _Potamogeton_ species.


----------



## MikeRichards (Jun 23, 2004)

I think it may be an _Aculantis Naneunoblis_, but I could be wrong. j/k I have no idea but that looks like a cool find!


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

i think its a Barclaya Longifolia.This thing is found much in Viet Nam(where i live)


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I vote with Cavan for one of the Potamogetons. What is Aculantis naneunoblis? I cant find anything about it.


----------



## Sushi Monster (Jun 10, 2007)

> What is Aculantis naneunoblis? I cant find anything about it.


I think he made it up.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Update on the plant, it lost all the red color even under high lights, turned green, looks like stem with unpaired leaves but propagades weird for a stem. Any guesses now? BTW this stem in the photo is topping off my 75cm tank, and it only took 5-6 days


----------



## shadow (Jan 21, 2005)

looks very similar to a plant we have here called potmogeton ocnreatus (I think thats how its spelt) its a great looking plant in my view but impossible to get unless you go up north and collect it yourself, which i can't afford to do. D'oh.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

checked that one out, but that one has rounded leaves. not the same.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not sure which Potamogeton it is. It could be P. illinoensis. It probably wants to be about 3 feet tall and spread all over the place by way of branching runners. With trimming, it probably can be kept as a member of your aquarium community.


----------

